# Police Officer Kirt Ricks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Kirt R. Ricks, III*

Montgomery Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch Friday, September 7, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis761
*Kirt R. Ricks, III*
Police Officer Kirt Ricks was killed in a vehicle crash on Highway 71 at approximately 5:30 pm.

The crash occurred after Officer Ricks' patrol car left the roadway on the right side. He overcorrected, causing the patrol car to enter the opposing travel lane and collide with an oncoming vehicle head-on. Officer Ricks and the other driver, neither of whom was wearing a seatbelt, were both killed in the collision.

*Bio*

Age 24
Tour Not available
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Automobile crash
Location Alabama
no seatbelt

{"lat":"31.6682610","lon":"-92.8905240"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Montgomery Police Department
625 Woodland Street
Montgomery, LA 71454

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

